# Cream Puff day 146 *TWINS*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Cream Puff's ligs are gone so she is on cam now.  It is FREEZING here today so thats why the heat lamp already. Her neighbor is summer Breeze due 2/14, She isn't ready yet but put her next to cream puff to settle her down.

Number to call if you see anything up is 978-870-3769
Emergency ONLY number: 978-870-3771

Cam Link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

Here is a picture of puffy from the other day:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

What a interested name for a beautiful doe.

It has gotten a lot colder here as well. I got a call early this morning to go shut the goat door because it was cold.
I shut it but forgot to latch it...things like that make me want to slap myself. But at least they are all snug and warm in the barn with warm water and loads of hay.

Also I have GOT to get me one of those bells for one of my goats. I am sure if I put it on Abigail (really active one) I would be able to hear her running up and down the pasture all day long.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

I'll be watching  She is very cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

I'll be watching every chance I get. Love marestare. It's so useful. I can't really tell from the angle. But it looks like her back is arching to me?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

What a pretty momma to be..can't wait.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Awww so exciting! I love watching your goats and watching them kid, seeing those beautiful babies


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Awww...she's so pretty! Can't wait for babies!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

She's looking pretty close, but she is a goat, so she could be fooling me. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

:thumbup: :hi5: :laugh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

oooh Goody! :leap: Another goatie on cam..so i can be obsessed with watching again! How many more of your does are pregnant so we can STARE?
:shades:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Watching that cutie! Cant wait to see some adorable kids. :greengrin:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Getting a weird error when I use the link. :shrug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Look's like there's 2 baby's!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Aww, just tuned in and missed the births but looks like 2 healthy babies.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

How cool is that!??!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

a buck and a doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Congrats on the babies! I missed the birth, but did watch them for a few with mama  Hopefully Summer Breeze will kid on her due date for you, Valentine babies!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Aww I missed it... but the kids are cute! Congrats on the kids!!! :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

I missed it by minutes.  But congrats! They are adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

Congrats...  :clap: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cream Puff day 146 *LIGS GONE**

The MareStare Server was having some issues. Anyways, Cream Puff was an EASY to kid out FF. I was sitting with her, didn't see her pushing or anything and then she got up and there was a BIG bubble!! lol My mom helped him out and then I had to help the doeling because she was bum first. Cream puff probably could of gotten her out without help, but I was nervous after Tina's big kids and got the back legs to help.

Doeling(reserved)









Buckling (Available $300)


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just realized theres a bucket behind the bucklings head. It makes him look like he has a black tipped mohawk or something. They are adorable


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! How adorable


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congrats on a relatively easy birth!! And Beautimus kiddos!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you!   I'm in love with them. These ones are actually the right size compared to Tina's monsters lol


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> Just realized theres a bucket behind the bucklings head. It makes him look like he has a black tipped mohawk or something.


Haha, I noticed the same thing!

They are absolutely adorable. Glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Very cute and what a flashy little boy! congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the camera open in another tab and was watching lady and the tramp on youtube. I clicked to check in at one point and OP! babies already haha

So I missed it again. But what beautiful kids! Puff did great, I watched her with them and she seems like a really good momma. Congrats on the lil' boogers!!
:stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....adorable...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So adorable!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I got some small cuddly kiddos! lol Such a change from Tina's BIG kids who are about 4x the size of these guys LOL


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

RunAround said:


> I got some small cuddly kiddos! lol Such a change from Tina's BIG kids who are about 4x the size of these guys LOL


Saw you in the pen about 10:20 AM. You were petting the babies. It was really cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Super cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nubians2 said:


> Just realized theres a bucket behind the bucklings head. It makes him look like he has a black tipped mohawk or something. They are adorable


lol! I only relized it cause you said it! :laugh: 
I wish we could keep a buck here, I would take the little buckling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats they are adorable!


----------

